# The first fully uncensored game has been approved on Steam



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2018)

Remember those new regulations Steam was putting into place? Thanks to those, the very first “100% uncensored” game is now ready to release on Steam and will get released on Friday. Until now, Steam didn't let games like this release without heavy censoring which developers usually avoided by providing an uncensored pach from an outside source.
_Negligee: Love Stories_ will be available for download on Steam from 14 September. Happy one-hand gaming!

 Source


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2018)

What does "100% uncensored" even mean? Tetris is "100% uncensored", by definition. Wouldn't it be better to say "first R-rated / M-rated game" approved?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2018)

Veho said:


> What does "100% uncensored" even mean? Tetris is "100% uncensored", by definition. Wouldn't it be better to say "first R-rated / M-rated game" approved?


I don't know what game of Tetris you were playing, but our Tetris blocks have decency.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 12, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I don't know what game of Tetris you were playing, but our Tetris blocks have decency.


He means "No censorship to the base product has been made" not "No censored pronz on the game" that's why he believes that a "The first uncensored M-Rated game" is better suited


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I don't know what game of Tetris you were playing, but our Tetris blocks have decency.


Yeah yeah, try inserting the straight piece into an eagerly awaiting hole and say that again.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> He means "No censorship to the base product has been made" not "No censored pronz on the game" that's why he believes that a "The first uncensored M-Rated game" is better suited


It was a joke...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I don't know what game of Tetris you were playing, but our Tetris blocks have decency.





Veho said:


> Yeah yeah, try inserting the straight piece into an eagerly awaiting hole and say that again.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-woman-is-marrying-her-tetris-cartridge.493726/


EDIT: he may be decent...but he's also married to a very lovely women


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 12, 2018)

Misleading title


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 12, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> It was a joke...


D'oh, I have to recalibrate my sarcasm + jokes detector, thanks for giving me extra work :c


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

One handed gaming indeed, if this is anything like the patched first game I'm gonna have a good time


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 12, 2018)

To be equally off-topic, at least all the *legal* tetris games have decency (AFAIK).  Plenty of arcade versions of puzzle games that were hentai, though.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> To be equally off-topic, at least all the *legal* tetris games have decency (AFAIK).  Plenty of arcade versions of puzzle games that were hentai, though.


Dunno if yourey being serious with the arcade part but yes, there's quite a few games that can be described as 'strip tetris'


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Misleading title


How is it misleading?


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> How is it misleading?


You could've specified that this is the first erotic game uncensored on Steam rather than the first game ever.


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 12, 2018)

grey72 said:


> there's quite a few games that can be described as 'strip tetris'



Are you sure about that?  And if they do exist, were they official licensed or bootlegs of tetris?


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> You could've specified that this is the first erotic game uncensored on Steam rather than the first game ever.


Title clearly mentions 'on steam'

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kuwanger said:


> Are you sure about that?  And if they do exist, were they official licensed or bootlegs of tetris?


Oh unlicenced ofc, but tetris in all but name.
There's also strip mahjong and other games


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 12, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Oh unlicenced ofc, but tetris' in all but name.



But yea, that's sort of the point.   All the other strip mahjong and whatever games nominally didn't require a license because the games weren't new so no company could threaten to sue you over making a strip clone of it.  So, always decent tetris.  

PS - Having said that, I'm actually not aware of any actual arcade strip tetris clones either.  Well, not in any real arcades, anyways.  Online flash games?  Yea.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 12, 2018)

So, this is Doki Doki, except with 90% more ass?

*No thanks.*


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So, this is Doki Doki, except with 90% more ass?
> 
> *No thanks.*


Oh hell no, this isn't nearly as depressing if the last game is anything to go by


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2018)

man the trash just keeps coming on steam these days. they used to actually have good games on it games actually worth buying instead of this *WEEB GARBAGE for weeb fapperz with NO life *


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> man the trash just keeps coming on steam these days. they used to actually have good games on it games actually worth buying instead of this *WEEB GARBAGE for weeb fapperz with NO life *



Don't be an ass.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So, this is Doki Doki, except with 90% more ass?
> 
> *No thanks.*


Honestly Doki Doki needed less weird and 80% more ass.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Honestly Doki Doki needed less weird and 80% more ass.


Well this is what you're looking for


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Well this is what you're looking for


It's about time someone finally made a game for me!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks meh but damn am I  tempted to try it out


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess this falls in with Steam's push to have users curate their games selection, as opposed to doing it themselves.  I'm curious to see where this will go from here; wonder if the number of games assigned an AO+ rating will increase from here on out.



KingVamp said:


> I don't know what game of Tetris you were playing, but our Tetris blocks have decency.


probably relevant


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2018)

Meh, pass on the waifu game. Man, am I glad for proper search filters on Steam.



TerribleTy27 said:


> Don't be an ass.


Didn't know it was a crime to not like certain genres and disliking games.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Didn't know it was a crime to not like certain genres and disliking games.


Disliking something != Being an ass


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Disliking something != Being an ass



Right, so people calling someone an ass for not liking a genre of games, no offense, is kind of a dick thing for someone to do.

And yes, I agree with @Bladexdsl that genre of games is overrated and is only for a very small/niche demographic.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> *WEEB GARBAGE for weeb fapperz with NO life *


Dunno about you my dude, but this looks to me like an ass and not just disliking something

And I'm with you on that btw, people do start hurling shit when someone doesn't like say, FPS games, I just think that guy was being a dick right there


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2018)

Veho said:


> What does "100% uncensored" even mean? Tetris is "100% uncensored", by definition. Wouldn't it be better to say "first R-rated / M-rated game" approved?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-woman-is-marrying-her-tetris-cartridge.493726/

There's a joke in here somewhere


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 12, 2018)

Veho said:


> What does "100% uncensored" even mean? Tetris is "100% uncensored", by definition. Wouldn't it be better to say "first R-rated / M-rated game" approved?


I think it's A rating in Japan? He means it's porn.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 12, 2018)

Tiddies


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 12, 2018)

I am so shocked and offended by all this weeb hand drawn anime visual crap!  Give me some more of that murder porn!

PS - Seriously, though.  Games aiming for realism have rivers of blood and guts streaming down the walls, trying their best to model it so you feel like you're really their in a post apocalyptic zombie/mutant world (so murder is "okay"), and we obsess about the titillation of some total unreal and incredibly cheap half circles drawn on a screen (with some shading and color)?  Ooooh.  I dislike most visual novels for the same reason I dislike most asset flips, the cheap and rushed nature of it.  The titillation, one way or another, doesn't bother me nearly as much, given most games do it to some degree anyways, usually as violence.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

How has no one made a "Steam is getting steamy" joke?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 13, 2018)

Save the anime tiddies


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, so people calling someone an ass for not liking a genre of games, no offense, is kind of a dick thing for someone to do.
> 
> And yes, I agree with @Bladexdsl that genre of games is overrated and is only for a very small/niche demographic.





Bladexdsl said:


> man the trash just keeps coming on steam these days. they used to actually have good games on it games actually worth buying instead of this *WEEB GARBAGE for weeb fapperz with NO life *



I'm sorry, am I being hacked? He called anybody who plays this a 'weeb fapperz' with no life. 

I don't mind if you dislike a certain genre, but there's no reason to call the game and its entire player base 'weeb garbage'


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 13, 2018)

neeto despacito.


----------



## Stephano (Sep 13, 2018)

I have nothing else to add to the conversation.


----------



## Viri (Sep 13, 2018)

I remember just half a year ago, Steam removed a nono game, because some Canadian user complained, and brought up Canadian laws. How things have changed for the better. 

I wonder if Steam will allow the sale of the AO version of Manhunt.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> I'm sorry, am I being hacked? He called anybody who plays this a 'weeb fapperz' with no life.
> 
> I don't mind if you dislike a certain genre, but there's no reason to call the game and its entire player base 'weeb garbage'



I fail to see the appeal in said genre.



Ericthegreat said:


> I think it's A rating in Japan? He means it's porn.



Oh hooray, that's what Steam needs, porn! Time to buy some more Kleenix!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-woman-is-marrying-her-tetris-cartridge.493726/
> 
> There's a joke in here somewhere


It’s a real thing when people marry inanimate objects. Linkifications. Saw a show about someone marring a bridge (the golden gate,I believe) and another person who wanted to marry a bow (not the arrow).


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> *snip cuz you're guaranteed getting nuked*



Stop being a whiny baby about how people choose to spend their time. While I don't agree with steam's stance on porn games, it's basically a non-issue. You can easily block them from ever appearing, and most were never popular enough to hit popular new releases to begin with.

Get over it and move on with your life, and stop judging other people for the harmless shit they decide to do in theirs.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 25, 2018)

Not much to see here, since Steam has been selling "censored" games that literally give you a site to download a small file to drag and drop into the install directory to make everything 100% uncensored. Its like if someone censored a porn mag with sticky notes, and Walmart was like "Yep, that looks legit. We'll sell it!"


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 27, 2018)

Neat! Diversity! Lovin' it~


----------

